# RO system????



## tankies (Feb 1, 2012)

When I used to deal with my reef tank, I'm using sediment filter that has 1 micron and carbon block that has 0.5 micron. Obviously, gave me excellent water quality. With planted freshwater tank, I'm wondering what is an ideal sizes of these 2 filters to not only extend the life of the RO membrane but also gives out an acceptable quality of water. I do have in-line TDS that reads out the water. Thanks.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

I wouldn't use RO water for a planted tank. The plants can utilize some of the traces found in the tap water.


----------



## dragon1974 (Aug 27, 2012)

Hey BillD,

Can the waste water be used in planted tanks?


----------

